# Baby Pix



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

These are photos my hubby took when the poults were 3 days old. There were 11 eggs. Hubby did a C-section on one that did not hatch. It was alive but died later. Two others died. He said they were the smallest, weak ones. Good thing I was gone cuz I would have brought them into the house and tried to save them.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

These are from today. They have gotten so big! They already want to perch on things. Both parents are extremely attentive and PROTECTIVE!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , they are too cute ! 
Love how those few are perching already , lol…
I find it amazing how fast chickens , ducks and all those birds grow ! 
Sorry about the ones you lost


----------

